# Flexsure solar tubing



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a pre-insulated flexible 316L stainless tubing. 

It looks to be a good product. I don't have much use for it myself. 

What do you think of it?

www.flexsure.net


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i'll still run my supply and returns in L copper thank you...


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

look like gas tite with closed cell on it....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I just went through some of my trade mags today. Thought I would introduce some new topics to promote discussion.

I won't be using this stuff either. SOMEBODY might like it.......


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm sure it's not cheap


----------

